# System instabil

## jiriki

Hallo,

Ich habe das Problem, dass mein System seit geraumer Zeit extrem instabil ist, ohne ersichtlichen Grund.

Das Board ist ein Asus A7N8X Deluxe mit einem Athlon XP 2800+, Graka ist die Radeon 9700 Pro, als kernel verwende ich die gaming-sources.

Ohne ein Schema zu finden, bleibt mein System einfach sporadisch hängen, keine Rektion vom System mehr, mir bleibt nur der Reset. Das seltsame ist, es passiert einfach irgendwann, mal beim emergen, mal beim starten irgendeines programmes, mal beim kernel-kompilieren, oder auch einfach so, in der Textkonsole ohne das ein Programm gestartet wurde. Manchmal läuft der Rechner aber durchaus mehrere Stunden stabil, incl. Xserver und allem drum und dran. Unter Windows gabs bis jetzt keine Probleme, nicht ein einziges Mal nen blauen Bildschirm, geschweige denn ein System-Hänger.

Zunächst dachte ich es hängt mit dem AGP Treiber zusammen, habe ihn jedoch rausgeschmissen, ebenfalls die ati Treiber und auch Framebuffer, diese Fehlerquellen habe ich eliminiert, da ja bekanntermassen AGP noch nicht so ausgereift funktioniert (habe den AGP Patch für nforce2 boards eingespielt). Jedoch passieren die Hänger ja ohnehin auch einfach in der Konsole.

Wenn ich die Gentoo Boot CD verwende, habe ich bis jetzt keinen Hänger ausmachen können (vielleicht auch noch nicht lange genug getestet).

Hat irgendjemand ein paar Hinweise, wo ich ansetzten könnte um das Problem einzukreisen? Das dumme ist, dass ich den Fehler nicht auf die schnelle reproduzieren kann, es passiert ja nur manchmal.

Die Vermutung liegt wohl nahe, dass es an der kernel-Konfiguration liegt, vielleicht hat jemand ein paar Tips für heikle Einstellungen, die u.U. gerade mit dem nforce2 Chipsatz Probleme machen (könnte mir einen Zusammenhang damit vorstellen)

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, ich habe mein System erst so richtig schön eingerichtet und möchte ungern von vorne anfangen  :Sad: 

Ciao,

Christian

----------

## Mr.Big

Netzteil ausreichend dimensioniert ???

Thermische Probleme ???

Speichertest ???

J.

----------

## jiriki

Netzteil und thermische Probleme sind augeschlossen. Ich habe Windows unter Vollast laufen lassen, mpegs codiert usw, stundenlang, noch NIE ein Problem. Temperaturen sind alle im unteren Bereich, sehe dort keine Probleme. Einen Speichertest will ich noch ausführen, ist aber auch unwahrscheinlich, da unter Windows auch Fehler auftreten hätten müssen. Das wäre einfach ein zu großer Zufall. Es kann eigentlich nur an der Kernelkonfiguration liegen, da der Kernel der boot-cd (bis jetzt) stabil läuft. 

Helfen würden mir die Angabe einiger kritischer Kernel-Einstellungen, die Instabilitäten auslösen könnten.

----------

## aleph-3

Kurz zum Speicher:

nur weil es unter Windows lief, muss es nicht unter Linux laufen. 

-> memtest86 machen!

----------

## Macrobiotus

Sehr ähnliche Symtome hatte ich auch mal. Windows lief, wie es halt so läuft (auch mit ordentlich Belastung) und gentoo ist ab und zu eingefroren. Zuerst dachte ich es hätte was mit den nvidia-Treibern zu tun, und dann mit dem Mainboard und dann mit ...

Es war das Netzteil   :Laughing: 

----------

## jiriki

Ok es ist alles möglich, dennoch tippe ich nicht auf die Hardware, da Gentoo von der Boot CD stabil läuft (werde den memtest heute abend laufen lassen). Auch das Netzteil ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen, auf dem alten Board (A7V333) lief gentoo auch einwandfrei. Dass das neue Board ein paar Watt zuviel zieht wäre wohl ein extremer Zufall. Zumal bei dem Umbau eine PCI-Karte und ein Laufwerk ausgemustert wurden. 

Habe in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass das ausschalten des preemtive kernels und/oder acpi helfen würde. Probiere dies heute abend nach dem memtest aus.

Trotzdem danke für die Hinweise bis jetzt!

Also formuliere ich nochmal meine Frage:

Wer hat Ideen wo ich noch ansetzen könnte, gesetzt den hypothetischen Fall, mit der Hardware ist 100% alles in Ordnung  :Wink: 

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ich tippe auch mal auf die hardware. was windows betrifft so heisst das noch lange nichts. linux stellt da schon andere ansprüche an die hardware.

aber du hast uns auch nicht verraten mit welchen flags du compilierst.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## kopfarzt

Nur als Tip am Rande, Du müßtest den Kernel der CD nachbauen können, wenn Du Dir das /proc/config in Dein /usr/src/linux/.config kopierst (vorher sichern  :Smile:  und dann 

```
make oldconfig
```

 verwendest.

kopfarzt

----------

## jiriki

 *kopfarzt wrote:*   

> Nur als Tip am Rande, Du müßtest den Kernel der CD nachbauen können, wenn Du Dir das /proc/config in Dein /usr/src/linux/.config kopierst (vorher sichern  und dann 
> 
> ```
> make oldconfig
> ```
> ...

 

Mann, das ist eine verdammt gute Idee, vor allem um nachzuschauen, worin sich die Kernel-Optionen unterscheiden! Vielen Dank für die Idee, probiere ich in jedem Fall aus!  :Wink: 

@MasterOfMagic: Flags sind -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -m3dnow wie auch schon beim alten Board.

----------

## aleph-3

@jiriki

Wo ist denn n prob dabei mal n memtest zu machen.. dann kannst du schonmal eins ausschliessen...

----------

## jiriki

@aleph-3 

gar keins  :Wink: 

Ich bin nur noch nicht zu Hause an meinem Rechner..später mache ich das als erstes

----------

## jiriki

so, habe memtest durchgeführt, keinen Fehler gefunden.

Hab nun den Kernel neu kompiliert, diesmal ohne ACPI. Bis jetzt läuft es stabil, will hoffen es bleibt so, das kann sich aber auch erst nach einiger Zeit herausstellen.

----------

## knorke

 *jiriki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @MasterOfMagic: Flags sind -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -m3dnow wie auch schon beim alten Board.

 

mmx,  3dnow kannst du weglassen, wenn du athlon-xp angibst...

----------

## JensZ

Laß das system erstmal mit möglichst wenigen Binary only treibern laufen, also ohne Nvidia (Graka) und wenn möglich auch für's Board, ohne IDE-Treiber wird's wohl nicht gehen aber die Netzwerkkartentreiber könntest du weglassen. Schau einfach mal wie lang der Rechner dann läuft

----------

## jiriki

leider ist das System noch nicht stabil  :Sad:  Habe auch preemtive kernel ausgeschaltet, bringt auch nichts. Zusätzliche binaries (ati treiber) habe ich ohnehin schon rausgeschmissen, netzwerktreiber verwende ich nur den 3com Treiber aus dem Kernel. Sonst habe ich keine Binaries laufen.

Habe auch nochmal den Speichertest laufen lassen, diesmal 6 Durchgänge, ich weiß so langsam keinen Rat mehr...

----------

## aleph-3

Kannst du deine .config irgendwo online stellen? Dann koennte man mal druebergucken...

----------

## JensZ

wie hast du denn dein Gentoo optimiert? Sprich welche compile switches vielleicht ist das was bei was nicht gut ist für Stabilität

----------

## lutzlustig

 *jiriki wrote:*   

> Also formuliere ich nochmal meine Frage:
> 
> Wer hat Ideen wo ich noch ansetzen könnte, gesetzt den hypothetischen Fall, mit der Hardware ist 100% alles in Ordnung 

 

Das mit der Hardware ist nicht mehr als ein frommer Wunsch, würde ich sagen, denn solange du nicht die Komponenten mal tauscht, wirst du es nicht heraus bekommen. Ich hatte ebenfalls sporadische Hänger (beim Video schauen) und habe auch lange die Hardware ausgeschlossen (weil sie bisher immer ging),  bis ich dann durch einen Boardtausch der Fehler verschwand.

Ciao

----------

## jiriki

@lutzlustig

Nun mag sein dass das ein frommer Wunsch ist...aber es wird mir doch keiner erzählen wollen dass windows stabiler ist als linux! Und selbst von der Argumentation her, linux belaste das System ganz anders, glaube ich dennoch nicht, dass windows nicht EINMAL abstürzen würde, wenn an der Hardware etwas nicht stimmt. Nun ich werde wohl mal einen Belastungstest mit diesem prime95 laufen lassen. Aber mit einigen Batch-MPEG-Codierungen über 20 Stunden habe ich mein System genug ausgelastet denke ich. Auch Spiele sind mir noch nie abgestürzt. Tut mir leid die Fakten sprechen GEGEN einen Hardwarefehler  :Wink:  aber umso mehr für einen Konfigurations/Inkompatibilitätsfehler.

Ich will deinen Vorschlag ja nicht ignorieren, aber ist halt schon seltsam dass der Fehler sich nur unter linux und auch nur unter meinem selbstkompilierten system auftaucht - die bootcd geht ja!

@JensZ:

also die CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS sind die die ich zu Beginn des Threades irgendwo erzählt habe

@aleph-3:

Ich werde sehen, was sich machen lässt, vielleicht kann ichs dir ja auch per mail schicken?

Zunächst werde ich heute abend aber einmal andere sourcen ausprobieren, zuerst die ac-sources (die ja sogar bereits den nforce AGPGART integriert haben) und danach die gentoo-sources. Die vanilla bringen mir ja nix da ich sonst keinen IDE-Treiber habe.

Aber mal was anderes, wenn es keine Hardware ist, und auch der kernel vielleicht nicht, könnte es dann vielleicht an irgendwelchen kompilierten libraries liegen, die "defekt" sind, irgendwas in der Art? Vielleicht auch irgend ein daemon der Hänger verursachen könnte? 

Könnte es auch die USB-Unterstützung sein? Werde vielleicht mal alle hardware die ich nicht unbedingt brauche im kernel ausschalten...

----------

## lutzlustig

 *jiriki wrote:*   

> @lutzlustig
> 
>  Tut mir leid die Fakten sprechen GEGEN einen Hardwarefehler  aber umso mehr für einen Konfigurations/Inkompatibilitätsfehler.
> 
> Ich will deinen Vorschlag ja nicht ignorieren, aber ist halt schon seltsam dass der Fehler sich nur unter linux und auch nur unter meinem selbstkompilierten system auftaucht - die bootcd geht ja!
> ...

 

Da bist du besser dran als ich, bei mir ging es unter Windows, unter Linux nicht, auch nicht mit Knoppix. Allenfalls, wenn ich den FSB von 133 auf 100 runter geschaltet habe, lief der Rechner stundenlang stabil. Was immer es auch war, nach einem Boardwechsel ging es plötzlich super. Es war ein Abit KG7 und jetzt ist ein ASUS A7V333 drin.

In diesem Sinne, viel Glück bei der Fehlersuche!

Ciao

----------

## jay

Also try to check for IRQ conflicts with

cat /proc/interrupts

----------

## roha

Die Vanilla-Sources kannst Du auch verwenden wenn du dir den Kernel

2.4.21-rc7 von kernel.org besorgst und selbst installierst, denn der hat

nforce2 IDE support eingebaut. Läuft bei mir auf Epox 8RDA3+ (nforce2

Ultra-400 chipset) mit Barton 3200+ und Radeon 9500pro mit gepatchtem

ATI-2.9.12 Treiber einwandfrei.

MFG Robert

----------

## jiriki

Also ich habe gestern erstmal nur die ac-sources getestet, habe die gleichen Problem. Meine Geduld ist nun allerdings am Ende, habe meine wichtigen Daten nun gesichert und fange am Wochenende komplett von vorne an, Gentoo Linux zu installieren und werde meinem System erstmal frisch nach der Installation einem Stress-Test unterziehen und nur langsam Stück für Stück die nächsten Pakete installieren um den Fehler besser eingrenzen zu können. Weil so langsam glaube ich nicht an einen Fehler in der Kernel-Konfiguration...

----------

## atomical

 *aleph-3 wrote:*   

> @jiriki
> 
> Wo ist denn n prob dabei mal n memtest zu machen.. dann kannst du schonmal eins ausschliessen...

 

Falsch - Memtest findet nicht alles

... ich hatte "damals" unter RedHat öfters mal Freezes (hab es auf RH gschoben und bin umgestiegen ...) und als ich dann den Gentoo Bootstrap durchführen wollte, hatte ich nur Compiler Fehler.

Kurz im Forum (hier) gesucht, einen Verweis auf die SIG11 FAQ gefunden und alle 3 RAM Module einzeln durch-"kompiliert" - und den kaputten, den Memtest (30 Runs) nicht angezeigt hat, gefunden.

Daher die Kompilierfehler.

Freezes hatte ich dann unter Gentoo trotzdem ab und an ...

Die Freezes lagen bei mir (ASUS A7N8X) am im Kernel aktivierten APIC (die Info ist auch hier aus dem Forum).

Den Umstieg auf Gentoo hab ich trotzdem nicht bereut.

----------

## kosta

Hallo,

ich habe auch ein ASUS A7N8X Deluxe, bei mir war das System anfangs auch sehr instabil.  Bei meinem Rechner lag es an der APIC-Unterstützung im Kernel, diese funktioniert nicht. Dieses Verhalten kann ich sowohl mit 2.4-er und mit 2.6-er Kernel's reproduzieren. Im BIOS selbst kann APIC aktiviert bleiben (besser für Windows), aber im Linux-Kernel muss es deaktiviert sein. Seither läuft mein Rechner sehr stabil.

PS.: Nicht mir ACPI verwechseln, dieses funktioniert gut mit diesem Board.

Gruss, 

Kosta

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Bei meinem Rechner lag es an der APIC-Unterstützung im Kernel, diese funktioniert nicht

 

hiho,

gleiches board (auch ein nforce2),

gleiche einstellung (APIC-support im kernel),

gleiches problem (system friert ein).

lösung bei mir:

KEIN APIC-support in den kernel einbauen,

seitdem ist bei mir alles "unheimlich" stabil

das gleiche gilt bei mir für ACPI. auch da scheint die unterstützung

bisher nicht besonders gelungen zu sein.

aber für pc auschalten etc. gibts ja apm  :Wink: 

----------

